# Alcatel Switches Model 6850 Show Configuration Snapshot has no ouput



## Joey Tabjan (Dec 22, 2011)

Hi,

Just recently encountered an issue with our Alcatel Switches (Alcatel-Lucent OmniSwitch 6000 Software Version 6.4.3.520.R01 GA) wherein show configuration snapshot has no output. Switches are in STACK and been running for 10months but suddenly we could no longer back-up as the show configuration snapshot has no output. Also, any commands to check the directory (ie, "ls","pwd","dir") are not working. Below are some of the show commands that might help:

AccSW> show system 
System:
Description: Alcatel-Lucent OS6850-48L 6.4.3.520.R01 GA, April 08, 2010.,
Object ID: 1.3.6.1.4.1.6486.800.1.1.2.1.7.1.12,
Up Time: 279 days 7 hours 2 minutes and 42 seconds,
Contact: Alcatel-Lucent, Enterprise,
Name: MOEHQ-TB-F5-AccSW,
Location: Unknown,
Services: 72,
Date & Time: TUE DEC 20 2011 17:35:18 (LOCAL)

Flash Space:
Primary CMM:
Available (bytes): 12395520,
Comments : None

AccSW> show chassis 

Chassis 1
Model Name: OS6850-48L,
Description: 48 10/100,
Part Number: 902545-90,
Hardware Revision: 05,
Serial Number: L4182249,
Manufacture Date: OCT 10 2010,
Admin Status: POWER ON,
Operational Status: UP,
Number Of Resets: 4
MAC Address: 00:e0:b1:d0:cb:81,

Chassis 2
Model Name: OS6850-48L,
Description: 48 10/100,
Part Number: 902545-90,
Hardware Revision: 05,
Serial Number: L4281990,
Manufacture Date: OCT 16 2010,
Admin Status: POWER ON,
Operational Status: UP,
MAC Address: 00:e0:b1:d2:8a:4d,


AccSW> show ni
Module in slot 1
Model Name: OS6850-48L,
Description: 48 10/100,
Part Number: 902545-90,
Hardware Revision: 05,
Serial Number: L4182249,
Manufacture Date: OCT 10 2010,
Firmware Version: ,
Admin Status: POWER ON,
Operational Status: UP,
Power Consumption: 95,
Power Control Checksum: 0x3e01,
CPU Model Type : Motorola MPC8248,
MAC Address: 00:e0:b1:d0:cb:83,
ASIC - Physical 1: BCM56502_B2,
ASIC - Physical 2: BCM56504_B2,
FPGA - Physical 1: 0019/00,
UBOOT Version : 6.4.3.479.R01,
UBOOT-miniboot Version : 6.4.3.479.R01,
POE SW Version : n/a
GBIC 1
Manufacturer Name: FINISAR CORP. ,
Part Number: FTLF8519P2BCL-AL,
Hardware Revision: A ,
Serial Number: PJ81V0K ,
Manufacture Date: 100819 ,
Laser Wave Length: 850nm,
Admin Status: POWER ON,
Operational Status: UP

Module in slot 2
Model Name: OS6850-48L,
Description: 48 10/100,
Part Number: 902545-90,
Hardware Revision: 05,
Serial Number: L4281990,
Manufacture Date: OCT 16 2010,
Firmware Version: ,
Admin Status: POWER ON,
Operational Status: UP,
Power Consumption: 95,
Power Control Checksum: 0xb486,
CPU Model Type : Motorola MPC8248,
MAC Address: 00:e0:b1:d2:8a:4f,
ASIC - Physical 1: BCM56502_B2,
ASIC - Physical 2: BCM56504_B2,
FPGA - Physical 1: 0019/00,
UBOOT Version : 6.4.3.479.R01,
UBOOT-miniboot Version : 6.4.3.479.R01,
POE SW Version : n/a
GBIC 1
Manufacturer Name: FINISAR CORP. ,
Part Number: FTLF8519P2BCL-AL,
Hardware Revision: A ,
Serial Number: PJ81Y83 ,
Manufacture Date: 100819 ,
Laser Wave Length: 850nm,
Admin Status: POWER ON,
Operational Status: UP

AccSW> show running-directory 

CONFIGURATION STATUS
Running CMM : PRIMARY,
CMM Mode : DUAL CMMs,
Current CMM Slot : 1,
Running configuration : WORKING,
Certify/Restore Status : CERTIFIED
SYNCHRONIZATION STATUS
Flash Between CMMs : SYNCHRONIZED,
Running Configuration : SYNCHRONIZED,
Stacks Reload on Takeover: PRIMARY ONLY

MOEHQ-TB-F5-AccSW> show stack topology 
Link A Link A Link B Link B
NI Role State Saved Link A Remote Remote Link B Remote Remote
Slot State NI Port State NI Port
----+-----------+--------+------+-------+-------+-------+-------+-------+-------
1 PRIMARY RUNNING 1 UP 2 StackB UP 2 StackA
2 SECONDARY RUNNING 2 UP 1 StackB UP 1 StackA


----------

